# Casio G-Shocks



## kiwidj

OK, so love'em or hate'em, here they are...


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## polaco23

Your daily WRUW posts with your G-shocks actually made me go out and buy mine! now im hooked, and im bidding on like 5 on the bay right now! i wear it the most often!

great pics BTW, you got some fly gear too! (diggin the jeans) 

now i understand how an owner of both a Pam & AP RO wears G's most often, youve shown me the (EL) light brother! :-d


----------



## kiwidj

:-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## little_jack_mac

kiwidj said:


>


i certainly like this watch. may i know how much? this is not the same as the gold DW5000?


----------



## kiwidj

little_jack_mac said:


> may i know how much?


MSRP here in Jpn is 21,000 yen but I'm sure you'll be able to find better deals around if you just Google for it.

;-)

BTW, here's the official press release on it from Casio: http://www.casio.com/products/Timepiece/G-Shock/GWM5600-1/


----------



## polaco23

Shoulda known your in Japan if your rockin G-stars! cant even find fake ones here in the states. Your probably used to seeing JDM (or you would call them "normal" ) Honda Integra Type R's rolling around town. 

Man i wanna go to Japan! :roll:


For those out of the loop:
JDM = Japanese Domestic market


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## dominiksi

Had this bad boy for more than 5 years. Time to retire and get a Riseman.


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## flybynight70

kiwidj said:


>


I love this shot. Wallpaper worthy! :-!


----------



## kiwidj

Jabberjaw said:


> I love this shot. Wallpaper worthy! :-!


:thanks_mate!_

So glad you like it. BTW, check your PM. I actually just sent you 2 hi-res versions of that shot so you can use it as wallpaper. Merry Xmas...


----------



## flybynight70

kiwidj said:


> :thanks_mate!_
> 
> So glad you like it. BTW, check your PM. I actually just sent you 2 hi-res versions of that shot so you can use it as wallpaper. Merry Xmas...


Got it! Tried to reply but it said you don't accept PMs?

Anyway, thanks for the hi-res shots, and have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## Andre Christiansen

Beautiful shots kiwidj...!!! :-!
As you said: Love `em or hate `em ;-)
I don`t think there are any other watches out there
that are subject for more subjectivity than the G`s!
Some of your earlier posts got me interested in
G`s, and I now got 3 + 2 protrek`s...
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kiwidj

G-Python 6100


----------



## scuttle

Jabberjaw said:


> I love this shot. Wallpaper worthy! :-!


Seconded. One of the best watch photo's I've ever seen. Excellent mood shot.


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## helderberg

WOW, now that is love of a Brand!!! If I had known I would have bought Casio Stock!! Outstanding collection and photo's.
Best health, Frank :-!


----------



## R/T Hemi

Awesome watches and photography skills!!!


----------



## MadBrdr

Two of mine:


----------



## Elite112

kiwidj said:


>


Great collection!! Thank you for sharing. I wish I could take some good photos. This one is probally my fav.


----------



## Elite112

MadBrdr said:


> Two of mine:


Don't mean to jack your thread but I need this watch. What's the model # on this one???


----------



## Psga4

Love the g's and the denim...I tell ya most of my money goes into watches, premium denim and collecting and wearing premium sneak's...Yeah kinda crazy but your G' collection is dope..A'h'h'h I needed some inspiration to go Riseman hunting..
take care and thanks for the amazing shots.


----------



## kiwidj

Elite112 said:


> Great collection!! Thank you for sharing. I wish I could take some good photos. This one is probally my fav.


:thanks Glad u like...


----------



## kiwidj

Psga4 said:


> Love the g's and the denim...I tell ya most of my money goes into watches, premium denim and collecting and wearing premium sneak's...Yeah kinda crazy but your G' collection is dope..A'h'h'h I needed some inspiration to go Riseman hunting..
> take care and thanks for the amazing shots.


:thanks Glad u like'em too...


----------



## kiwidj

This one is a Men In Black Raysman...


----------



## BenL

What a great thread, dj. :-!


----------



## BenL




----------



## makai8o8

Absolutely beautiful photography kiwidj:-!


----------



## kiwidj

makai8o8 said:


> Absolutely beautiful photography kiwidj:-!


Domo-domo... :thanks


----------



## BenL

kiwidj said:


>


A G-Shock fit for Superman, the way I see it. ;-)


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## IcedOut

Don't love them, don't hate them .... more along the lines of liking them. :-d


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL

kiwidj said:


> OK, so love'em or hate'em, here they are...


Very nice. :-!


----------



## BenL

:-!


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

kiwidj said:


>


_"I like G-Shocks who wear Abercrombie & Fitch..."

:-d
_


----------



## kiwidj

BenL said:


> _"I like G-Shocks who wear Abercrombie & Fitch..."_
> 
> _:-d_


b-) :-!


----------



## BenL

So you really going cold turkey on G-Shocks, mate?


----------



## kiwidj

BenL said:


> So you really going cold turkey on G-Shocks, mate?


Mate, it sure looks that way...


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

kiwidj said:


> Mate, it sure looks that way...


What instigated that, anyway? And I'm curious what awaits you in the next chapter of kiwidj's watch hobby?


----------



## BenL

kiwidj said:


>


Didn't know you had one of these DB Frogs, KDJ! You're a sneaky one, you...;-)


----------



## kiwidj

BenL said:


> And I'm curious what awaits you in the next chapter of kiwidj's watch hobby?


Me too...;-)


----------



## BenL

kiwidj said:


> Me too...;-)


Well what happened to all the stuff you were looking at before? Weren't you considering the Blancpain or the other AP before?

You know, KDJ, I think you may have overlooked the GS watches - and you're perfectly positioned (geographically) to change that easily. ;-)


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL

Some more pics.


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL

Here another one.


----------



## BenL




----------



## M.O.D.




----------



## kiwidj

M.O.D. said:


>


Great shots of a great model! Well done...:-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

Nice shots. How are you liking the Riseman?


----------



## Steven Seagal

Got a couple myself.


----------



## kiwidj

Steven Seagal said:


> Got a couple myself.


Hey Steve, thanks for sharing and welcome to WUS! Big fan of your movies btw... :-!


----------



## BenL

kiwidj said:


>


There it is! Haven't seen that one from you in a while now. ;-)


----------



## BenL

kiwidj said:


> Hey Steve, thanks for sharing and welcome to WUS! Big fan of your movies btw... :-!


:-d:-d +1 :-!


----------



## BenL

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Steven Seagal

BenL said:


> :-d:-d +1 :-!


Thanks for the welcome! I wish I was the aikido master... just a fan myself. Wonder what watches he might wear.


----------



## BenL

Steven Seagal said:


> Thanks for the welcome! I wish I was the aikido master... just a fan myself. Wonder what watches he might wear.


Probably a DW5600e. I can see that.


----------



## M.O.D.




----------



## kiwidj

Nice one, MOD! b-)


----------



## BenL

M.O.D. said:


>


Great picture. The Riseman's a favorite around these parts. :-!


----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

kiwidj said:


>


Nice shot - I like the "misty" background look.


----------



## kiwidj

BenL said:


> Nice shot - I like the "misty" background look.


:thanks


----------



## polaco23

this is my very favorite watch pic i ever took.


----------



## polaco23




----------



## polaco23

those 3 pics are my best. the rest dont deserve any time on this thread! :-d


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj

Thanks, mate. Glad you like'em...

:thanks


----------



## kiwidj

Glad you like the pics...

:thanks


----------



## kiwidj

Cheers for the kind words...

:thanks


----------



## kiwidj

Thanks, mate...


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj

Here's one I like...


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

kiwidj said:


>


Rise of the...err, Risemen! :-d


----------



## BenL

kiwidj said:


> Thanks, mate. Glad you like'em...
> 
> :thanks


Woah, very cool effect. :-!


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL

kiwidj said:


>


Great effect. Did you use a lightbox for this one?


----------



## kiwidj

BenL said:


> Great effect. Did you use a lightbox for this one?


Nope. Which reminds me, I have to buy (or build) one soon.


----------



## kiwidj

BenL said:


> Woah, very cool effect. :-!


Glad you like that one. :thanks


----------



## BenL

kiwidj said:


> Nope. Which reminds me, I have to buy (or build) one soon.


You and me both, mate.


----------



## BenL

kiwidj said:


> Glad you like that one. :thanks


Feel like I'm in a UV tanning chamber, hehe.


----------



## kiwidj

BenL said:


> Feel like I'm in a UV tanning chamber, hehe.


:-d


----------



## matthews19




----------



## BenL

matthews19 said:


>


Welcome to the forum, mate. You have any live pics of your Gs?


----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj

BenL said:


> You have any live pics of your Gs?


I was going to ask the same thing...


----------



## BenL

kiwidj said:


> I was going to ask the same thing...


Great minds think ali...ah heck, I just wanna see some live shots! :-d:-d


----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj

BenL said:


> I just wanna see some live shots! :-d:-d


*+1*

Wrist shots too..;-)


----------



## BenL

Today's special. b-)


----------



## wasupmersibles

kiwidj said:


>


Hi Kiwi!!! Great collection u have there! Especially this one. What is the model name? How much and is it still available? Thanks...your G' force is strong!


----------



## kiwidj

wasupmersibles said:


> Hi Kiwi!!! Great collection u have there! Especially this one. What is the model name? How much and is it still available? Thanks...your G' force is strong!


Thanks, buddy! Glad you like'em. That one there is one of the three variations in the DW5600 G-Python series released in 2002. Two of them come with the reverse display. Original MSRP is 12,000 JPY and its model reference is DW-5600CF-8JF. Quite a rare bird these days. 

Link to more pics: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=211263

BTW, there are also two other variations made in the DW6100 series (also released in 02). Here's a link to check one of them out: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=221550

:-!


----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL

Not really a G-Shock, but close enough for me. Here goes. 

The king of PAWs. :-!


----------



## kiwidj

Mate, where are those wrist shots? ;-)


----------



## BenL

kiwidj said:


> Mate, where are those wrist shots? ;-)


Hehe. 










:-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## music_healing

My only one


----------



## BenL

music_healing said:


> My only one


Are those your fingernails, mate? ;-)


----------



## music_healing

BenL said:


> Are those your fingernails, mate? ;-)


hahahaha it would be cute if thats my fingernails...

adding some more shots I play arround Sunday, just for fun....

Grab the G and never let go









Hold it for me









Octopuss G









Butterfly G









:-d:-d


----------



## BenL

Interesting shots, mate.


----------



## M.O.D.




----------



## kiwidj

Nice one, M.O.D. b-)


----------



## M.O.D.

kiwidj said:


> Nice one, M.O.D. b-)


Thank you


----------



## BenL

Great pics, M.O.D. - I have a feeling you'd do well on the WRUW threads in the G-Shock forum.


----------



## danielb

Yeah great pics M.O.D 
Im thinking much more now about buying Riseman :-!


----------



## BenL

danielb said:


> Yeah great pics M.O.D
> Im thinking much more now about buying Riseman :-!


Go for it, buddy - one of the most popular Master of G models ever. b-)


----------



## danielb

Probably I will


----------



## BenL

danielb said:


> Probably I will


Don't forget to post pics when it arrives!


----------



## danielb

BenL said:


> Don't forget to post pics when it arrives!


Certainly


----------



## kiwidj

Let's have some more of them _IMAGES_ shall we boys...? ;-)


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

kiwidj said:


>


Man you make that carbon fibre Frogman look better and better!


----------



## kiwidj

BenL said:


> Man you make that carbon fibre Frogman look better and better!


:thanks


----------



## BenL

kiwidj said:


> :thanks


Very impressive stuff. Well done.


----------



## kiwidj

OK, time for more _IMAGES _(I sometimes forget what this place is really for_)_...










;-)


----------



## BenL

Silencer! :-!


----------



## chaumont

How about a GULFMAN !
Lets see those action shots


----------



## illuminator

Hi all,
*First post*

Just got this yesterday, 11yrs after my 1st G-Shock.









2nd G; DW-8201WC-9T (W.C.C.S.) '98









My 1st G; DWX-100-2T '98


----------



## vdub250r

sweet watches, heres mine: MTG-512 from Japan


----------



## kiwidj

Congratulations and welcome to the forum! The X-Treme G-Lide is one we don't see a lot of. Nice one.


----------



## Atomant

Dw-6900 beater. 9 years old.


----------



## vdub250r

kiwidj your photos are amazing! do you have a flickr account?


----------



## Undercover911

Amazing collection of G-Shock's watches. Nice photography as well.
One question: where did you get those display cases?


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj

No flickr acc yet. I must start one soon.


----------



## BenL

kiwidj said:


>


Great one (you _do_ love your camo).


----------



## kiwidj

BenL said:


> Great one (you _do_ love your camo).


You know it, matey. :-!


----------



## kiwidj

Here's an inside look at one of the most desirable books for G-Shock collectors and fans, The G-Shock PERFECT BIBLE. Enjoy the pics....


























































































































































































































































































































































































































































:-!


----------



## BenL

Sweetness! When did you pick one of those up, Dave? :-!


----------



## kiwidj

BenL said:


> Sweetness! When did you pick one of those up, Dave? :-!


Years ago, mate. Along with these two below. I was asked by a couple of members to post some pics a while back. But didn't have time till today.


----------



## BenL

kiwidj said:


> Years ago, mate. Along with these two below. I was asked by a couple of members to post some pics a while back. But didn't have time till today.


Ah, _domo_ very much! :-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

kiwidj said:


>


That's a really cool effect. b-)


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj

*The G-SHOCK BIBLE: "The 25th ANNIVERSARY Edition". Warning: Modem Killer >>>*































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































:-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

kiwidj said:


>


What's that in the background?


----------



## kiwidj

BenL said:


> What's that in the background?


Just a pole to hold the chain to guard my driveway...


----------



## BenL

kiwidj said:


> Just a pole to hold the chain to guard my driveway...


_Ah, soo ka..._


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

I dig the purple tint.


----------



## kiwidj

BenL said:


> I dig the purple tint.


Comes in a slightly different shade too...










:-d


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

Sweet! Didn't know you had a Silencer, Dave. b-)


----------



## BenL

kiwidj said:


>


A rare G, that one. Very nice.


----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 64919

Those are great G-shots, kiwi! :-!


----------



## kiwidj

64919 said:


> Those are great G-shots, kiwi! :-!


:thanks

More to come. Next ones are even *greener*... ;-)


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

kiwidj said:


>


Love this beast! Homing lock, on!

I got my sights set on you! ;-)


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

You're driving me nuts with dem Raysman pics, Dave. ;-)


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj

Try the Frogs then...


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj

I didn't have it for long. Flipped it the next day, just wasn't my thing.


----------



## kiwidj

More of the new arrival, "Kermit the Frogman"...















































































































































































































































































:-!


----------



## BenL

Really, really awesome pics, Dave. A++

|>|>


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj

Beckham said:


> Now I know u own *fake* watches, cheap bast$rd!


Errrm... _"Homage"_ might be a better term... :roll:

And don't forget the smiley now, Beckers mate..


----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## jefrox

nice shots! :-!


----------



## BenL

kiwidj said:


>


Very cool effect...but I'm just a little dizzy after looking at it! ;-)


----------



## kiwidj

jefrox said:


> nice shots! :-!


Thanks mate. Not quite your level of photography but I'm getting there...


----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj

:thanks


----------



## jimmy jones

o|


----------



## kiwidj

*Not bad, JJ.* b-) I know it's tough to shoot reverse displays. Best to just play around with the light. How'bout this version of it...?


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## polishammer

GW9000


----------



## BenL




----------



## jimmy jones

kiwidj said:


> *Not bad, JJ.* b-) I know it's tough to shoot reverse displays. Best to just play around with the light. How'bout this version of it...?


 love it how did you do that?


----------



## M.O.D.




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## hatrox

kiwidj said:


>


That pic just reminded me to see when is the next season of 24 being released. Nice one! ^^


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj

hatrox said:


> That pic just reminded me to see when is the next season of 24 being released.


Should be a goodie. :-!


----------



## stevejohnson

well awesome watches by casio... i think i should go for G-Shock


----------



## kaeo_15

That's a lot of G-shocks! Very nice collection.


----------



## gpro21

My first post. Wanted to get a EL light shot but couldn't get a good one, any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## kiwidj

gpro21 said:


> My first post. Wanted to get a EL light shot but couldn't get a good one, any tips would be appreciated.


Nice pic! Regarding the EL shot, I know it ain't easy, I still can't get it quite right. It takes a lot of practice and patience. If you have a tripod use that, and use the timer function on your camera.

Good luck and welcome to WUS. :-!


----------



## gpro21

kiwidj said:


> Nice pic! Regarding the EL shot, I know it ain't easy, I still can't get it quite right. It takes a lot of practice and patience. If you have a tripod use that, and use the timer function on your camera.
> 
> Good luck and welcome to WUS. :-!


:thanks You should know I'm blaming you and your pics for my new addiction.


----------



## gpro21

Nothing to do on a rainy day.


----------



## gpro21




----------



## gpro21




----------



## gpro21




----------



## gpro21




----------



## M.O.D.




----------



## matador02

My modest G-Shock collection.


----------



## link2derek

YOU are the MAN, Dave! Great collection, and great images!!

P.S. I gotta get me a Froggie. . . .


----------



## kibi

*My Casio G-Shocks*

*Casio G-Shock GW-056E-1VER








**
Casio G-Shock GW-056E-4VER*








*
Casio G-Shock GW-M5600 multiband 5*









*Casio G-Shock AW-591RL









*


----------



## gpro21

Just want to see this thread back up. Always one of my favs.


----------



## 00110010000010011001

Hello  I have a lot of pictures G can start from the most recent pictures.


----------

